# problem with "add-ons"



## RS (Feb 3, 2003)

I keep getting a window popping up with the title "microsoft visual++ debug library" followed by the message "debug assertion failed". Then when I click "retry" another window comes up with the message "Internet Explorer has encountered a problem with an add-on and needs to close". The page then closes and I'm back to my desktop page. Has anyone else had this problem? I updated my browser and it seemed to be okay but now (next day) it's back. I haven't encountered this problem on any other sites.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a replacement part that will solve that problem for you. It's called Firefox. Get it, use it, and don't look back.

_Friends don't let friends use IE._


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

LampLight is correct, there is literally no reason to use edge or explorer. Chrome or Firefox. If you insist on sticking with the archaic ways, windows update or check your C++ drivers.


----------

